# Furry Lovecraftian mythos ideas?



## Cult_Imagination (Feb 24, 2022)

Was thinking on creating a furry mythos,inspired by H.P Lovecraft (without the racism),the species of the universes being more furry based in a furry universe with furry monsters and furry gods,what are some ideas would you like to add to the mythos that im making,somthing orignal to the mythos


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 26, 2022)

Octopus old gods rising from the sea?

Though apparently a few of Lovceraft's stories and characters were inspired by marine life.


----------



## Phischermen (Mar 19, 2022)

So everyone is still human, but there are a bunch of eldritch furry gods?

One thing that comes to mind is a giant rat king (rats with their tails entangled). Perhaps their bodies form a giant worm-like being?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

All I can think of right now is the Great Old One, C'thUwU.


----------



## Raever (Mar 20, 2022)

Egyptian Gods come to mind for some reason, but HUGE ones. Like from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 21, 2022)

An unknowable, incomprehensible furry eldritch abomination yiffing everyone, told from the perspective of a terrified narrator


----------



## Faustus (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm not keen on the idea personally. A lot of the horror in Lovecraft revolves around the inhuman, alien and 'other'. It's one of the reasons (in my opinion) that there IS a lot of racism in the stories; Lovecraft appeals to the fear of people and things that aren't like you, especially if they look human enough, have human origins, or reveal some dark secret about humanity's past. Once you remove humans from that equation, you lose a lot of the impact.

I'm reminded of 'the Sunken City', a Mythos-inspired investigation game where the main character is (possibly) the only normal person in the game, everyone else being some kind of bizarre half-breed monster. It was too much, and the horror aspects of the game lost their ability to scare as a result. I'm also reminded slightly less of a TTRPG called Cthulhu Tech, in which future humans fought the great old ones using giant robot mech suits. Cthulhu loses a LOT of impact when you can climb into a gigantic Pacific Rim-style Jager and go toe-to-toe for three rounds with the squid-faced bastard.

Another reason I'm turned off by the concept is that 'furry' to me generally has a cuddly, friendly atmosphere. Even in books like the Spellsinger series, which has some quite brutal anthropomorphic characters in it, I tend to think of them as cute and fluffy. It takes the edge RIGHT off. Lovecraft monsters are usually sticky, messy, oozy, decaying, unrecognisable piles of jumbled-together meat product and leftover animal parts. They're gumbo monsters; there's a little bit of everything in there.

Of course if you're intending it as a parody, that's different.

I'd suggest, then, that you dispose of all the standard Mythos content and use only the vaguest hint of the *style* of Lovecraft.

Now, the thing that strikes me most about the whole 'furry world' thing is that the people in it are already going to be strange crossbreeds. You could swing this two ways. You could make the resulting creatures a bit more human than animal, to the point that they become disturbing mockeries of the human form. I'd suggest you read the original 'Island of Doctor Moreau' by H. G. Welles as research. Another way you could swing it is to have more generally anthropomorphic races, in which some people are drawn closer to the animal they originally sprang from than others. There's a lot of potential for cannibalism when some are predators and others are prey, although that could get old very quickly.

In the end though, unless you diverge a long way from the general idea of what it means to be 'furry', I don't think I would find it scary at all. That doesn't mean it couldn't be interesting, or funny, or even exciting, but it wouldn't be Lovecraftian.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 21, 2022)

As an addendum, one thing to know about 'Moreau' is that the animal-people in it aren't hybrids. A lot of people think they were animals crossed with humans, or some kind of chemical or magical jiggery-pokery was going on. In fact, how Welles describes the process is much more disturbing. They are ordinary animals that have been surgically altered by vivisection, literally carved and moulded into the shape of humans, without the benefits of anaesthetic. Their brains are altered so that they could be taught how to 'be' human, and instilled with a pseudo-religious mess of dogma to make them fear and obey. There's a reason they called Moreau's laboratory 'the House of Pain'.


----------



## Raever (Mar 21, 2022)

Faustus said:


> As an addendum, one thing to know about 'Moreau' is that the animal-people in it aren't hybrids. A lot of people think they were animals crossed with humans, or some kind of chemical or magical jiggery-pokery was going on. In fact, how Welles describes the process is much more disturbing. They are ordinary animals that have been surgically altered by vivisection, literally carved and moulded into the shape of humans, without the benefits of anaesthetic. Their brains are altered so that they could be taught how to 'be' human, and instilled with a pseudo-religious mess of dogma to make them fear and obey. There's a reason they called Moreau's laboratory 'the House of Pain'.



As my only exposure to that universe was a CYOA-game I never knew any of this. o-o


----------

